# Lowrance Elite 3x



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

Does anyone have a lowrance elite 3x? Been having some difficulties reading it. Seems to just show a lot of interference using the ice transducer. Dont know if we have some settings wrong or why it's showing the interference and the depth seems to be off/sporadic. seems to jump from line 9-15 feet for no reason. any help would be appreciated


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

I also have this unit & am struggling through the ice but feel it's operator err on my part 
It seems that unless all the slush is clear of the hole I got surface clutter & broken signal ( but was not a constant & left me scratching my head)
I used the auto depth setting & once I saw how deep I was fishing would switch to manually select the proper range & change to a lower kHz to zoom in tighter to structure & was able to really see what was going on below me.
Overall I am pleased with this pack & feel the need to do more research for proper use & will keep you posted to my findings.
Good luck - Gary


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel like it's operator error on my end too. just weird how the depth jumps around, but maybe you're right about the slush, i'll make sure the hole it's in is nice and clean next time. that could be part of the problems. thank you for the tips. i'll let you know if i figure anything out with it


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Got your ice ducer rigged with a float? A float will let it hang in the water level, if its not level it's sending pings to the side resulting in depth fluctuations. Maybe? I have an elite 4 but one thing I noticed is that the shallower the water the more interference I get back I adjust the sensitivity so it takes it out but am still able to see my lure. Set surface clarity and noise rejection to off and try the 200 hz setting instead of the 83. I set my ping speed to normal. Also in the menu settings choose the ducer u have if its one with a blue connector it's a PTI-WBL I'm fairly certain if in doubt look on the ducer cable it should have a tag in it saying what it is. This may help also


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Make sure the transducer is hanging below to ice and level. A float with it suspended an inch below the ice is key. Try it and let is know. Mike


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Did you guys get your lowrances to work any better?


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

I have the 4x chirp. Have you guys tried using the unit with the regular transducer for ice fishing? I want to use mine but don't have the extra money to spend on the ice ducer.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

G3guy said:


> Did you guys get your lowrances to work any better?



Yes actually! Was using it Saturday and Sunday. Could see when a fish would come off the bottom with a little arch mark and would jig a little and immediately get a perch  Also would see a mark where a fish would be suspended, would reel up to it and catch it. Could very clearly see our lines on the screen. Thank you everyone


----------

